# VB



## Crapking (Nov 17, 2011)

Newbie to site, just joined after reading along for almost a yr. 
Thought I'd put up some of my Volleyball shots and get feedback.
Using 7D, 70-200 II, AI servo zone focusing, manual settings with auto ISO (usually 3200), trying to stop action. Mostly all JPEG for the whole of last season, but recently purchased PS 5 and learning to shoot / edit RAW. 
Just purchased a 35 1.4 prime for when I get close to the court because my 24-70 didn't seem to catch focus fast enough. Anyone else with this problem with the 24-70? I should probably have it calibrated to my body, but reluctant to send in body and lens - need I be ? Where ?


----------



## koolman (Nov 17, 2011)

I see you have a dream collection of glass  16-35 + 24-70 + 70-200 + 35L !!!!

How do you find the 7d+16-35 combination ?


----------



## Crapking (Nov 17, 2011)

http://albums.phanfare.com/isolated/xqW5Q7HX/1/5356457

Here are a couple of shots with the 16-35...

I'm still learning the lingo, but seems a little distorted at the edges at times, but overall, much sharper and probably focuses faster & more consistently than my 24-70. As stated, I need to calibrate that lens.

My problem with the 16-35 is I bought a 'thin' UV filter and can't keep a lens cap on it. I bought one that fits over ( not snapping in) but doesn't fit snug and I lost it :-[

waiting on new filter so I can snap the 82 mm cover back in...


----------

